# emergency!!!



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My dogs got in with the animals and killed almost everyone. Two goats are hurt but alive. What can I give them for pain?


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

oh my, poor things. So sorry this has happened, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! Banamine for pain. Not sure of the dosage....I'll see if I can find it or hopefully someone else will jump in. How badly hurt?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. 

Aspirin, but the best thing for pain is banamine RX, if you can get it.

Do they have their CD&T shots already? If not, a tetanus shot should be given.

Are the wounds severe, opened up or puncture wounds?
Do they need sewn? If so, I recommend a vet.

Puncture wounds will need to be flushed and left open for a few days to drain out bad bacteria. Flushed daily with a very light tea color iodine /water.
2x a day is best.

Start antibiotics, what do you have on hand?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are these adults or kids?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ones a year old. One is 8 months. They look like puncture wounds. They seem to be in shock. The younger has a sore throat. My friend is coming to help.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra is closed to 90 lbs. Ruth is just short of 40. I don't have batamine. I can get asprin. They killed my Nancy. Ripped out her throat. I'm never having dogs again. I found 7 live chickens so far. 2 dead and dont know where the rest are. Both goats ate sleeping though ruth keeps waking and calling out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Katherine ! Im so sorry !!! Banamine is 1cc per 100#s
Can be used at a rate of 1/2 cc per 25-30#s.
Plain aspirin is 325mgs ( 1 adult aspirin ) per 10#s

Oh my , geez , wish i could help you :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just lock the dogs up and check them for any injuries. 
Breathe Katherine :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If you have any B complex that can help them. Clean the wounds with iodine and water , make a tea colored mix with warm water.
If you have tetanus antitoxin , that would be a good idea.
Normal temp is 101.5 - 103.5
Pennicillan is 1cc per 25#
Probios would be a good idea too.

If possible Katherine , get yourself banamine , i have a feeling your going to need it. Maybe your vet will give you syringes if he won't OK a bottle for you …..at least its something.

Im just typing what comes to mind so you don't have to look it up.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aspirin is used to thin blood in humans....will it do the same to the goats? That's the only reason I didn't suggest it. How deep are the punctures (if you can tell)?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pam , i didn't see your post , sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> Aspirin is used to thin blood in humans....will it do the same to the goats? That's the only reason I didn't suggest it. How deep are the punctures (if you can tell)?


Your right ! But if there isn't any arteries or major blood vessels injured , it should be ok to use. At least its something for the pain.

What a shame , i feel so bad


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You have a lot of good advice here. I'm very sorry the dogs were able to make it in to the pen. I hope you find more chickens alive

Do you have a heat lamp you can put up for the two does? Shock can plummet the body temperature. Check carefully for every puncture you can find and flush them all. Definitely tetanus anti-toxin. Dog bites are very prone to infection - I would consider 5-7 days of antibiotics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree aspirin can do that, shouldn't of really recommend that.
If the goat is not bleeding internally or on the outside it is OK, but we cannot see inside you are right there.

But I really recommend banamine to help with pain, appetite and swelling.
I am really concerned with the goat who has throat injury, I recommend the banamine so her throat does not swell so much, it stops air flow.

Shock, put them in a warm area, a barn, shelter, with plenty of clean bedding, Alfalfa hay if you have it, no grain while they are in shock.
Just hay. Have clean water for them as well.

Flush the wounds and start antibiotics. Make sure they already has CD&T vaccine not that long ago or give tetanus shots.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh my!! What a horrible thing to come upon! How are YOU doing? You will need to drink some chamomile or lemon balm tea, breathe in some lavender or something to unwind after this terrible ordeal. I wish I were nearby to help you. 

Lots of excellent advice here. God bless these people. 

Hang in there. I will pray for the goats and for you. Hugs!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok with us humans when we go into shock we are kept warm and gave chocolate........maybe warm molasses and water??? I think the chocolate is for the sugar, I guess you could use sugar and warm water. 
I'm so so very sorry this happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im.sooo.sorry....the biggest fear we dog owners have!!..all.wonderful and sound advice given!...((hugs))


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree aspirin can do that, shouldn't of really recommend that.
> If the goat is not bleeding internally or on the outside it is OK, but we cannot see inside you are right there.


I didn't mean that it shouldn't be suggested. That is just something I really watch because I bruise so easily and I have several family members that are on it for heart and/or blood clot issues. I just didn't know if it had the same action in goats or not.

However....I'll also agree that if that's all you have for pain, then give it! I was also once told that bleeding will help clean out a wound.

I so hate seeing threads like this. It just makes me want to cry for you...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel helpless when these things happen and I'm not close enough to give a helping hand or a shoulder  Gosh , i just can't even fathom the horror Katherine came across. Darn dogs , but is a risk we all take.
Thats why I'm so against dogs ( except ) LGDs in with livestock. 
But dogs can get into pens accidentally as well. Some act fine one day and the next …… But they are animals , with their own mind and will.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened to your animals. I hope your goaties recover.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My little doe died while we were trying to help her. Only Korra's left and it seems her leg muscle is torn a bit inside. Three chickens died. The rest were faking it. One seems to have a dislocated leg, so she might have to be put down. The dogs somehow got the gate open. So I'm losing two dogs too. One of which I bottle raised. I can't tell you how heartbroken I am. We have korra in the shed with a heat lamp and blankets. I gave her pen g, vitamin e, molasses water, asprin (there isn't a lot of bleeding), and I'll get b vitamin tomorrow.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang it so sorry  just pamper this little one the best you can. Your doing great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

So sad for you. Sometimes life with animals is so hard. 
:-(


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The one dog was going to a new home in the next couple weeks and the other was getting a trainer. It's like every time I try to fix things, things go 10 times worse. I knew I wasn't cut out for dogs, but I had a choice of taking her in or putting her to sleep because she was a stray with a serious injury. I still care about the stupid dog, but I wish I could hate her. It would make getting rid of both of them easier.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry Katherine :hug: 
I don't know what else to say :tears:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry  You did well by giving her peng and vit e...definitely start bcomplex tomorrow.
I had a dog attack one of my goats one time...had her pinned by the throat. I had to flush wounds, start peng,bcomplex and the poor thing was shaking like a leaf for hours.....she still is scared to death of dogs and does NOT like them at all 
That dog was put down. I know how awful that was, I can't imagine if it were my own dog :hug: Hope your doe pulls through :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for all the loss and injuries. 

Is it a big rip in her leg muscle, deep tissue or slightly ripped? Poor baby. 

Be careful with the blankets, if she cannot get up and tangled in them, it may cause problems plus, the heat lamp may be a danger with the blanket there, might catch on fire if it touches by accident.
The heat lamp alone will be OK. 
Check on her throughout the night.

I wish she had another goat to keep her company. 

Giver her some probiotics as well.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sending you positive energy & support.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry....what a devastating day you have had...good advice given......((hugs))


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't tell about the rip. I am going to try to bring her to the vet tomorrow. I have to see if they'll take payments. We'll see how she does through the night. The heat lamp is high and secure enough to be out of the way.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh! Katherine I am so sorry. I know this kind of heartbreak. When my dogs have killed another family member, it's all I can do to look at them for days. I spend a lot thinking, why, what the... and how dare you! I love them with all my heart but hate what they have done. Sometimes I figure out what the trigger was and sometimes I don't. I guess I'm trying to say, give yourself a few days. You and Princess have been through a lot together. Maybe finding Buster another home is a good idea. Rarely have we had one dog that did the killing. Usually, one will start and the others jump in. That "pack prey drive" kicks in and chaos ensues. Some dogs I have euthanized for killing. Some are such a big part of our family, we just couldn't. It does take time for my heart to heal though. We also do extra training and stay very diligent so it doesn't happen again. Only you and your family can decide if Princess can still be a family member. I hope the boys are okay. I'm sure it is hard to explain this kinda thing to them. Not sure my words are coming out right.....this breaks my heart for y'all. :hug: Keeping y'all in my prayers. Give Korra some extra loving too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You said it well Naunnie . Only you guys can make the decision if Princess can stay. Sometimes the pain of what happened can never start to heal unless you have no reminders. If you plan on rebuilding your herd down the road , you will have to take this into consideration.
Accidents happen honey. Give yourself some time to heal and then give it some thought. You don't want to make a decision when your still in shock. Again , I'm so sorry babe  Prayers for Korra and for you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ugh!! So very sorry to hear this... ;( 
I feel for ya, how aweful... All good advise here... Although I gave ibuprofen which has aspirin in it but it's not as bad as straight aspirin to one of my goats before.. It worked well.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending prayers your way...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm going to see if the vet will work with us and see her today. I know I don't have enough money. I just had to get surgery a week ago and that took all our savings. My husband wants us to get her companion right away as long as she looks like she'll pull through. I really think it's just her leg hurting bad. Should we make her stand every once in a while? I'm going to tsc to get vitamin b and a tetnis shot. I was told we didn't have to worry about cdt shot since we had just three and no outside goats coming in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want to get tetanus antitoxin.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Although I gave ibuprofen which has aspirin in it but it's not as bad as straight aspirin to one of my goats before.. It worked well.


 straight ibuprofen does not contain aspirin so unless you used some "blend" you didn't give any aspirin



MylieD said:


> I was told we didn't have to worry about cdt shot since we had just three and no outside goats coming in.


 CD&T is a vaccine that helps with overeating and gives them a tetanus. It has nothing to do with how many goats you have or how many go in and out of your place. But that's water under the bridge now....just for future reference. You may have to get tetanus from the vet and you absolutely NEED that. Be sure and ask since you haven't given one at all if you need to do a booster with the one you give today also. Did that make sense?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need antitoxin to work immediately. Toxoid takes 2 weeks to take effect.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Korra doing today Katherine ? How are you !


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We're on our way to the vet now. I'll give you an update soon.

My vet told me not to worry about. I'm learning he was wrong about a few things.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

anytime a goat has a deep puncture, scratch or attacked by an animal, disbudded or casterated, it should have a tetanus antitoxin shot...I do this even if they were given CD&T,..Tetanus is an ugly killer....better to be a little over cautious : ) 

good luck at the vet..fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's going to be ok.  The wounds are mostly superficial. They are just really painful. She's getting the tetnis antitoxin, antibiotics, pain med, and stuff for her wounds. She will be in my bathroom and pampered for the next little while, once she comes home from the vet tonight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she will be ok.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Good news!! I think dog bites are the most painful injury ever. They hurt so bad....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful news!! so happy for you!!...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, so good to hear!! Yay


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Should I still get vitamin b? Is that a gel or shot? How much and how often? Thanks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I would give the B complex once daily for a week or so, until she is feeling better, getting around well


its injectable...given sub Q 4-5 cc per 100#


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So happy for Korra :hug: Yay :clap:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Korra is going to heal up just fine! Are you familiar with CareCredit? Just a suggestion that might help out with Vet expenses.

Probiotics would be good to use in between her antibiotic injections. I would give her some Nutri Drench for Goats too. 

I've turned my bathroom into a recovery room many a time too! Puppy pads are great in times like this. Lock up the cabinet and take out the TP before she starts exploring. She will be redecorating it for you! ;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The vet bills are going to be around $200, so we can afford them. Thankfully. I have probiotics and vitamin b complex all ready for her when she gets home.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

One last update. Korra is nice and relaxed in my bathroom. She's propped on some alfafa, so she can and have support. She is eating and drinking, which the vet says is good. I have pain meds, antibiotics, b complex, electrolites, probiotics, and I think that's it.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a doll baby  Please keep us updated on her condition. I hope you are able to get her a companion ....well, as soon as she moves out of your bathroom :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..shes pretty...you are doing great with her....do keep us posted!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

MylieD said:


> My little doe died while we were trying to help her. Only Korra's left and it seems her leg muscle is torn a bit inside. Three chickens died. The rest were faking it. One seems to have a dislocated leg, so she might have to be put down. The dogs somehow got the gate open. So I'm losing two dogs too. One of which I bottle raised. I can't tell you how heartbroken I am. We have korra in the shed with a heat lamp and blankets. I gave her pen g, vitamin e, molasses water, asprin (there isn't a lot of bleeding), and I'll get b vitamin tomorrow.


I'm so sorry you are going through this! Prayers for your lost little ones and prayers that korra makes it! So sad..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe what a sweet face.... You are taking good care of her


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh poor baby girl. Happy she seems to be doing well. Soooo next time I try and move a goat into my bathroom can I call your husband to talk to mine lol (thought you could use a smile  )


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so glad she is doing better ! What a sweet baby girl 
Gosh she is so lucky ! She sure is lucky to have you taking care of her 
Sounds like you have it all under control , good work Katherine


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She wants to stand up so bad. She struggles to stand, maa'ing. I go in and comfort her and she calms down for a while. Should I be helping her stand? Her front leg hurts her real bad, so she maa's the whole time I do help her up. I wish this next week would go fast, so she heals fast.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would say "yes, help her stand". Even tho it hurts, she needs to be getting up or she will get weak and muscles will atrophy....even in a short period of time. It hurts, but think about when you have surgery....even tho it hurts, they make you get up and move because it speeds healing time. It's easy to tell yourself that, but way harder to make someone or something else do what they need to do. You're doing great tho! Keep it up!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What did the vet say her limitation are ? I doubt you could stop her from standing if she really wants to , JMO. Might be good for her to get some circulation in her limbs….the pain meds will help her with the pain of standing but can also mask pain that is telling her not to use those limbs yet cause she could do further damage. I don't really know what would be best for her , I would ask the vet honestly. But i can say it will help with the rest of her body and circulation. She most likely wants to pee and is desperate to do so. Just thinking out loud here.
Im wondering if you made a sling of some sort so she doesn't have all her weight on the damaged legs but can stand and get the blood flowing some…….curious to see what others say here…..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MylieD said:


> She's going to be ok.  The wounds are mostly superficial. They are just really painful. She's getting the tetnis antitoxin, antibiotics, pain med, and stuff for her wounds.


Since the wounds are superficial....that's why I would say yes, get her up. If there are any super deep wounds or ones that would tear open more if she were walking, then not so much.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...she needs to get up and once moving she will feel better faster...gets the blood flowing and helps in healing...poor mama...I know it hurt..but its needed...

Best wishes


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She can't actually walk or put any pressure on her front leg that's hurt. I have to help support her front while she stand on her back leg. I should've asked the vet while I was there. I'll call. She is peeing because I feel wet spots on her blanket. She's pooping too. I'll clean out her blankets when my husband gets home and can help.

Thanks everyone for all the help. I really appreciate you guys being here to talk to.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Btw, I did just have surgery myself two weeks ago. It wasn't nearly as painful as what she's going through, but walking definitely helped. After my csection too. So I get what you're saying.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..do ask your vet, since he saw her..he will know her condition..but she cant stay down for long...her rumen function and muscles need movement....even for just a few minutes at a time 
several times a day.



> Btw, I did just have surgery myself two weeks ago. It wasn't nearly as painful as what she's going through, but walking definitely helped. After my csection too. So I get what you're saying.


Do be careful lifting and such..taking care of yourself is very important too!!!! I had several c sections, so yes...I too under stand!! walking is key...as long as it doesnt do more damage to her, so time might need to figured in here too...

best wishes


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes don't hurt yourself!!! But I do agree if she wants up let her get up


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you use some sort of a sling?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh by all means , if the wounds are all superficial , get her up and moving  I bet she wants to pee , poor thing 
Definitely get her up and let her walk around a bit if she wants to.
The better she will feel much sooner if she gets her blood flowing and rumen working. And take care of yourself Katherine !!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm all healed up. It was laproscopy. But thanks! The vet did say to help her help for a bit. So I will figure out a sling or something.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, I have another question. A lady who's helped me out before with the goats has a sweet young whether I can buy. I was going to wait until next week when she's hopefully on her feet. Would it help her more to get him sooner?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This is him.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I might wait a few days, and then get him.. It could help with her healing...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

That's an adorable little guy, but I agree about waiting. Your poor little girl is in no shape to go through the tussles needed to make a new goat friend - at least not right now.


And ... every time I hear about a goat needing to be supported in a sling my mind goes back to those rolling baby walkers that were all the rage in the '60s. They've long since been outlawed, since babies could be severely injured in them, but I keep imagining that basic concept with the canvas part re-configured to goat proportions. Would it work? Am I nuts? 
(Blasted flu medication ...)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Like the wheelchair things they have for dogs with messed up back legs? That'd be cool. I'm hoping it won't take too long for the pain to die down enough that's she's walking. 

I think I will wait until next week and see how she'd doing. We keep sitting with her when she starts calling out and I think that helps. She is going to be a people goat for sure after all this attention.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I had and doe that was getting bullied and she was hit hard one day and couldn't get back up on her own. I made a sling out of tarp and twine. And I put her in a big wire dog kennel. She was tied standing most of the time but every 4-5 hrs and at night I would loosen the twine so she could lay down. She could turn sideways but not all the way around and she had hay and water in front. After a few days she was able to get up on her own in the kennel but not in a big pen. It was two weeks before she was able to get up on her own outside of the kennel. The only meds I used was banamine the first two days. Vet and I agreed it was spinal cord or neurological from being hit in the wrong spot. She is fully recovered now and back with the herd.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

We have used hay bales up under the animal, between front and back legs, for temporary support before.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..that is one cute wether...love him!!! I agree to wait a few more days...once she is up and moving well on her own...then bring him home ..

If she can stand once you have her up I wouldnt work on that...a sling is a great idea if she cant stand at all...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm glad you had a happy ending, Summerfun. 

I just pull her up with a towel for now and have her walk a few steps. She can't use her right front leg at all right now, so she can't stand without support. I like the hay bale idea. That's what we have supporting her head when she needs to rest her neck. Her neck got chewed up too, so it's pretty sore as well. I like the standing in a sling idea, but the vet doesn't want her bending her neck too much to eat and everything. So we have to keep her close to her food and water. In fact, she has been calling to me and I life the water to her and she drinks. I think she's starting to call just for attention now.  I gave her a spoon of peanut butter and then she immediately started eating her alfalfa, which is one of the bales right next to her.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Are the dogs up to date on rabies vaccinations? I agree with the antibiotics, tetanus and pain meds

I have dogs who by nature kill things. I have the dog and livestock pens built like Fort Knox just to keep everyone safe. I do occasionally lose a chicken to the dogs but my dogs are my heart and soul so I would never consider getting rid of them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They were up to date on rabies.

Opinions, please. Here is what her leg joint looks like. It's bruised and feels kinda mushy. I hadn't felt it before because I didn't want to hurt her. The doctor said their might be tissue damange and skin or something will slough off as she heals (which horrifies me). Does it seems normal that it'd feel mushy instead of firm like a muscle? She's laying on her other leg, so I can't feel to compare. The vet wants me to call on monday and discuss things. I'm just looking for thoughts and hopefully for someone to tell me her muscle isn't totally destroyed and mush now...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Even though it looks bad, I bet it will heal fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..poor mama...if you have access to ess. oils...here is a few oils you can try..
Helichysum and frankinsence will promote healing, sooth the bruising and help with pain
Cypress with Lavender will constricts the blood vessels and relieves pain, 
tea tree oil can sooths bruises and pain...

best wishes


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

There's liquid under the skin, probably blood. A good amount of it, imo. :-( I might be able to call the vet tomorrow. They said they have a nurse line. 

I can look for essencial oils. I'm pretty much at the point I'll do anything to help her.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel so bad for what you have gone through! you are a strong person to deal with all of this. I hope she pulls through for you with no lasting problems! :blue:So sorry!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That does look bad, but I'm with Ksalvagano I bet it will heal up fine... I would call your vet though if you feel there is blood pooling up... You are doing great... It's so hard to watch your pet be in so much pain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I can look for essencial oils. I'm pretty much at the point I'll do anything to help her.


Ive seen Essential oils do awesome things!! : ) try to find purest quality you can..most health food stores carry "ok" for atopical use...

Keep a close watch on her lower inner eye lids for anemia..you want to see a deep pink to red color..pale lids indicate anemia...stress opens the door to worm load.

best wishes


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

It doesn't look as bad as I expected. How are her throat wounds doing?

I think calling the nurse line is a good idea though. Ask if you can forward that picture and any others you have taken. I don't want to scare you, but she may need something like a Penrose drain tube to relieve some of the edema.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She definitely lucked out, despite it not looking that way right now. They are mostly deep scrapes. She has one puncture on the elbow that keeps bleeding off and on. I think they should have stitched it. Her neck looks ugly, but it just feels scabby, so it doesn't scare me. I'll attach a pic. Both sides look the same.

With the essenssial oils, do I just rub them on her skin?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..apply the oils, diluted, by gently rubbing on location...you can dilute with Fractionated coconut oil, sweet almond, avacado, or even olive...if you buy the ess. oils at the healthfood store, you may need to use more then 1-2 drops, since it may not be as strong a oil...but it still should be effective, they usually carry sweet almond oil as well...with Do terra oils, they are therapeutic grade, very strong..
If it is just too painful for it to be touched..you can add you ess. oil to water in a small glass spray bottle and shake and spray it on. the ess. oil will eat away at plastic, but if you can only find plastic..just make enough for each application. 
you can also put a drop on the back legs, just above the hoof, below the dew claw thingie...it will get into the blood stream there and work from the inside...the wound application will work directly on the wound and gets intheblood stream there as well.

apply often trhough out the day...ever hour is good...

Diluted helps it spread easier and also helps incase its too strong..some can irritate the skin when applied alone. If she acts like the oils are irritating her...further dilute on skin by applying more of the sweet almond oil or what ever you are diluting with...dont wash it off with water...you want to use more diluting oil...goats handle the ess. oils well, Ive never had one not..but like people, you never know who is more sensitive to them..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Naunnie said:


> It doesn't look as bad as I expected. How are her throat wounds doing?
> 
> I think calling the nurse line is a good idea though. Ask if you can forward that picture and any others you have taken. I don't want to scare you, but she may need something like a Penrose drain tube to relieve some of the edema.


I was thinking the exact same thing .


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm glad you all don't think it looks that bad. I know it mostly just hurts for her. She is acting much better today. No moaning breathing like she's been doing. 

The cvs had tea tree oil and sweet almond. It's the only place open today. I'm going to get some from my friend who sells doTerra, but it'll take a couple days to get here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good deal...I would do ten drops of tea tree to one tablspoon sweet almond oil...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The puncture wound wasn't stitched because you don't stitch punctures. It will bleed a little off and on but as long as it's not gushing or leaking constantly, it's ok. I've seen a puncture stitched once....on my son's hand. Took one stitch, but since it wouldn't quit bleeding and was a constant flow....they kind of had to. I wouldn't have even taken him in if it would have quit. 

She does look a little rough. I don't see anything that would alarm me in how the wounds look. The knee is severely bruised, they probably grabbed there and hung on while she fought. As long as there is no infection it should be ok. Just keep checking the knee for heat coming off it. If it starts to feel "hot" to the touch then you need to get her checked again. Hot or warm compresses will help dissipate the bruise faster. Soak a towel in some epsom salt water and apply. You can use a plastic bag to wrap around the towel to keep it warmer longer. IF she will let you do that! OH! and Witch Hazel is suppose to help with bruises. Can you even find witch hazel any more?

It's just going to take time for her to heal. Would be nice if there were some magic potion we could put on to heal them up overnight. Hang in there....you are doing great with her!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I massaged it on. She didn't mind.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, Carmen. I've dealt with punctures before, unfortunately. Then never needed stitches. I hate the spot this is on. It feels like it'll take forever for it to close. You all are really helping me stay calm about all this. I'm glad this forum is around!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Punctures are awful. It feels like you aren't doing enough when there just really isn't anything you CAN do. You're doing just fine with it all. And I agree, this forum can really help you stay calm and deal with things like this easier. They've helped me out too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I finally talked to the vet. They said they need to see her again. :-( I'm bringing her in tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:thumbup: fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , fingers crossed and prayers sent she will get a good report


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

MylieD said:


> I finally talked to the vet. They said they need to see her again. :-( I'm bringing her in tomorrow.


They don't do house calls? Seems more stress on her to bring her in...oh....forgot it costs more too


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems like she is healing. You are doing a great job and everyone has been giving great advice. I just wanted to through this out there.
I was a vet tech for over 20 years and I have seen lots of dog bites, usually big dog attacking a smaller dog. Besdies the puncture wound when a big dog grabs on to the muscle and and shakes it rips and tears it. Sometimes right off a bone. It can go very deep and be very painful. However they do heel but it wmake take a long time. I would definetly do the essential oils that promote muscle and tissue health.
Sometimes just putting a nice warm wet compress ont he would area makes them feel so much better. I think it is good you are having her looked at again as mentioned by someone else you may need a drain in that one area.
Sending prayers.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you guys. They do house calls, but it's pricey, and it's already costing a decent amount. The vet says she's healing fine. All the bruises in my pic turned to dead black skin. She warned it's all going to fall off and look gross. Some already started coming off. That's probably the worst part for me. The vet showed me how to clean it up good and I have ointment to put on. Plus I have to start stretching her front legs and put her in a sling so she can learn to support herself on three legs. But all in all, good news.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you for the update. I've been thinking about y'all.

Is she still in the bathroom? I ask because I found a a couple more ideas how to sling her. One involved a sling between saw horses, one involved a horse halter on the goat, but strung up to the barn rafters. I can find the links again if you want. I'm still trying to come up with ideas for inside the house too. I had a very large dog I had to help up. I put a large beach towel under him to pull him up. It was still rough on my back, if I had to do it alone though.

Are you familiar with the Vetericyn products? I wish I had thought of it sooner. Most feed/pet stores carry it.Some Wal-mart's even carry it. I've gotten it from our Vet too. I know she gave ointment, but I wonder if this stuff would help her too. I've used it for years on all kinds of wounds, with great success. Here is some info, if you want to ask her about it. http://vetericyn.com/benefits/livestock.php


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Glad to hear she's healing up as well as can be expected.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats good  Glad she got a good report , thats enough to give you hope your doing all you can


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's inside still. We're going to use the hay bale idea for a day or two, then figure out a sling. I do have saw horses I could bring inside, if they're strong enough. They're plastic. 

She's going to give me an enzyme spray when the dead tissue starts coming off. I asked about veteracyn (or however you spell it), but she wants me to use the ointment. I've used the spray on dogs and it works great. 

Thanks for thinking of us and coming up with good ideas!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This may sound *really* silly …..but ……I don't know her weight off hand , but you know those swings they have for kids *babies* that hook up in doorways ? I was thinking maybe something like that would help her , but fashioned like a sling…….just a thought 

I know you have kids , so i was thinking maybe its something you already have around the house , lol……don't mind my strange thinking , lol….


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Here are the links. I hope it can at least give ya some ideas.

https://edenhills.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/goat-physical-therapy/

http://joannerigutto.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/how-to-sling-a-goat/


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I had another thought.....using pvc to make a hammock type thingy. The pvc could be custom cut for her size. Something like this:

How to make your own Hammock style outdoor dog bed - Dog Cot.

http://www.berkersdogbeds.com/makeyourowndogbed.html


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad she got a good report...sorry you are getting a vet bill :/ In my other post~I just wasn't thinking of the farm visit charge....hope she continues to heal well


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to hear she's on track for healing...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Naunnie said:


> Here are the links. I hope it can at least give ya some ideas.
> 
> https://edenhills.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/goat-physical-therapy/
> 
> http://joannerigutto.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/how-to-sling-a-goat/


All your ideas are awesome , I'm storing them on my reading list 
Now that i saw yours , mine is absolutely ridiculous :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

:hug:No no no Trickyroo! :lol: Please do share! They aren't mine, I just have a lot of time to research stuff right now. I'm house bound(injury) with baaaad cabin fever! :GAAH::hair::GAAH: I just gotta do something useful....at least I hope I'm still useful! :slapfloor:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

You are all very helpful. I don't have a baby seat thing. I'm going to show my husband the links and see what he thinks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That saw horse idea is awesome ! Mine , not so much now that i think of it , lol.. Im sure you will be able to fashion something for her


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh and my bill hasn't been terrible. Around $230 including meds. It's well worth it so I don't have to lose another animals.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MylieD said:


> Oh and my bill hasn't been terrible. Around $230 including meds. It's well worth it so I don't have to lose another animals.


:hug:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's Korra chilling with her bale of alfalfa. I stretched out her front legs while she's sitting, to help the muscles.


----------



## JaclynnKappus (Apr 30, 2014)

Vitamin B complex should help boost their systems up ,(might )help with the shock


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I have saved two swings from a kid play set should I ever need to sling an animal. Can you get your hands on the chains and flexible swings?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I do have a swing set. That's a good idea too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well she is worth every penny, the lil' doll


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Well she is worth every penny, the lil' doll


Yes she is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said and advice given.

Prayers sent and yes, she needs to get up very soon and massage her legs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she today?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's fine. Chewing her cud and acting like nothings wrong.

I was stretching her legs this morning and rubbing the muscles. I didn't know if it'd do much good, but I knew I liked my sore muscles rubbed. Her bad leg is locked up and won't stretch all the way out, so I'm trying to gently stretch it a few times a day.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

This is how far it'll go.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Did the vet give a ball park on when she should be able to use it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww...poor baby! But I have to say, it looks clean....I would for sure keep working it to get it more flexible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im thinking your vet will agree that stretching a massaging those legs is a good thing. Scar tissue will inhibit the range she will be able to stretch the leg if you don't do it , so that is very very important 
She may not have a normal gait to her once she has healed due to the muscle damage . But that IMO , isn't important  She will adapt and be perfectly fine


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have to ask, are the dogs gone now? That is really some awful damage they did...brutal  I know it's instinct but how awful for the goat...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, I think she'll have some limp when all's said and done. The vet has no idea when she'll be able to use that leg. She wants me to focus getting her to walk on three legs for now. It's going to be a much longer road than I anticipated when it just looked like a bad bite and scrapes on her leg.

The dogs are gone. The rescues I called were full and no one (around here anyway) wants dogs that went on a killing spree. I cried a lot, but my husband made it quick and as painless as possible.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Are you using Ess. oils to message the leg? 

a blend of any of these will help Relaxes Muscles, Calms Tension Soothes
Irritated Tissue, Increases Circulation and Smoothes Skin

Basil
Cypress
Grapefruit
Lavender
Marjoram
Peppermint 

You are doing a great job with her...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I know how hard it was for you with the dogs. I've had to face that route more than once. :hug: 

Keep up the work with Korra. I agree that she may never have full range with that leg again, but you can minimize it with what you're doing. When you massage, do it in a circular motion where you can feel the skin moving. It helps keep the scar tissue from adhering and being as bad....or at least that's what they always told me with any of my surgeries. 

I still say you're doing a fantastic job! Just hang in there....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness , I'm sorry Katherine :hug:
You did what was best for you , your family and your animals.
Oh gosh , you poor thing Katherine :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As you bend the leg or go for range of motion, don't force to much, just very slightly over the sensitive zone, she should tell you when to stop. Just a little range at a time, each day, never over stretch her.

If you can get her on her feet, I definitely would try. She can use the other legs, but, if she continues not to, it can do more harm than good. She needs to use her muscles. If you can hold her up and try to get her to bare weight on her own, that is good for her and just build her strength more each day, as she goes.


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am SO sorry, we lost over half our kids this year due to our one dog. It's sucks so bad. I hope the best for the two. Make sure the wounds are cleaned often especially anything in the tail area so infection can't spread to the spine.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Cowgirl. I'm sorry for your loss too.

We finally got Korra moved out to the goat shed and set up a sling. It's not perfect and she doesn't love it, but it's better than a towel. We got Goober the whether today and the intro went great. Korra was a little upset at first, but quickly got over it. Goober is great and sweet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So why is he half shaved? Cute guy!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra's half shaved. The orange and white one is the new whether. Korra is shaved because they had to get to her wounds. I'm going to put a sweatshirt on her tonight.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute little guy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. For some reason I was getting them mixed up.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

goober is darling and looks very sweet. Kora's wounds look like htey are healing up nicely. You are doing a wonderful job


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She looks great...nice job on the sling!! you are doing a wonderful job with her..Love your little wether ..hes cute!..He should encourage your doe to be a bit more active : )


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The wounds feel like leather now. It's very weird. I rub the oil and medicated cream on them. It's kinda gross because the dead muscle is starting to coming out the puncture and she licks/chews on it. Ick. The vet said it would happen so I'm not stressing. Her other front leg seems to be getting a little stronger. I distracted her with feed while she was standing in the sling and she could start with her poor front leg shaking for a minute. 

When I picked up Goober, his previous owner had a buck that had a similar injury in his back leg. He's missing some mass in the leg and has a limp, but he was walking and recovered. It made me feel better. 

Goober is a total sweetheart. He follows me all over the yard. He chased the chickens a bit, just for fun, and stared at my new piglet like what the heck is that. I'm glad I got him. It's been so quiet without goat maa's outside. Oh and I did put a sweatshirt on Korra so her shaved half doesn't get cold.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , Goober is adorable !!! You did a wonderful job with the sling !
I love how she's looking at Goober , it looks to me he put a spark in her eyes again  She's very lucky to have you Katherine .


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Your doing a great job!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I have just read this thread all the way through in so sorry about what happened I have had animals due befire but only one at a time I can't imagine losing my dogs and almost all my goats you have been so brave and good with Korra I'm so glad she is doing better!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Goober (love that name LOL) looks like a total sweetheart. I think he'll work out just fine for you and Korra. Sounds like Korra is improving, even if it's slow going. Keep up what you're doing cause it's obviously working. It's also awesome to hear from someone else that has a fantastic vet that they work with.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Korra doing Katherine ? How are your other babies ?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's alright. Doing a weird crawl think on her front knees and her back legs. I still can't get her to walk. Her front leg doesn't seem strong enough.

Goober is great. I swear he thinks he's a puppy. He licks, nibbles, and follows us around. Korra tries to show him who's boss, but he doesn't care. My piglet is doing good to. She's starting to warm up to us and knows people= food, so she starts calling out when she sees me coming. It's pretty funny.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gosh - I really hope she gets up on her feet soon! Goober is adorable - Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes been through so much, Im sure it will take time and lotsof therapy....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sure Korra is trying to find a way to get around with the least amount of pain. Its good she's trying ! She's going to find a way that her muscles allow her to get back to getting around and being a goat again. Any therapy that you can do with her will benefit her . Keeping up with flexion and massaging her legs , shoulders will help her get more flexible and give her more range of motion. Im sure she will adapt best she can  

Aww , sounds like Goober is real sweetheart  Awww , thats adorable ! Post more pictures when you get a chance , l would love to see how baby piglet is growing


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She gets up on three legs for a second or two now. She's trying and we're working with her.

I'm posting some pics in photogenic right after this.  I'm getting my boy pig tomorrow morning, so I'll add some of him tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like Korra is doing well for her to try to get up and get around !
Bless her heart , give her a big hug for me Katherine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job!! little by little!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Sloughing of dead tissue is more horrifying than I ever thought it'd be. I have to torture you all with gross pictures. The vet says it's time to dress the wounds, but it's a gaping hole of muscles and horror. She's going to call back later to explain how to do it. She warned me, but I didn't fully grasp it. You can lift that black skin up and see underneath, there's no skin under it. Korra is acting like nothing is going on and seems her normal, albeit less mobile, self. Otherwise, I'd really think about other options. Has anyone gone through this? The skin really grows back?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh - Sounds & looks horrific. I've never seen it personally but have met some does that survived gangrene mastitis and had half udders and healthy skin did truly grow in place despite being similar to what you are watching. So very glad she doesn't appear to be in a lot of pain. Does the vet indicate that infection got ahold despite all your efforts or would this happen no matter what because of a severe dog bite? It looks very clean and healthy around the dead part!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. Do you dabble in herbal remedies at all? I feel like an herbalist could give you some really fantastic suggestions for what to pack inside the wound.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The flap of skin will most likely be removed, it most likely isn't live tissue, if removed, new skin will form and it will heal with proper care and keeping it clean.

Glad the vet will show you what to do.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

No, she hasn't got an infection yet from it all. That's what scares me the most about this huge open wound. The vet told me that with dog bites, the tissue damage goes deep and it'd come off, exposing muscles. I couldn't quite believe it, but now I see it. I haven't done much with herbs.

I'm taking her to the vet for a bandaging tutorial. I've wrapped a lot of wounds, but nothing this big.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

From my experience as a tech in my younger years, it looks like it is healing nicely from the small area I can see. Glad the vet is going to look at it and give you lessons on the care. It is a long road but I have seen some horrible wounds heal up nicely in time. You are doing a great job


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It is healing good. They cleared it all up, cut off some of the dead skin and showed me how to bandage. It looks much better now. They said it'll take months for the skin to go back and it doesn't look like that front let will do her much good anymore. Guess we'll see. She's getting herself out of the shed and crawling around in the grass now, which I think is good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> P.S. Do you dabble in herbal remedies at all? I feel like an herbalist could give you some really fantastic suggestions for what to pack inside the wound.


I agree , by all means PM Happybleats ( Cathy ) , she can help you with what to use and how to use with the herbals


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry Happybleats , i sorta elected you without asking , but i know you know your business with all herbal products


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Katherine , im so glad you shared that picture with us. Its a horrible but its good for us all to see how goats can rebound ( with the proper care and attention of course ) . How horrid it is , its also amazing to see the body take care of itself ( with the help of meds and one heckuva 
momma ) . And of course , Korra's will to live because she knows she's loved. I truly believe that is she wasnt loved and cared for like you've been doing , her will to live wouldn't have been so strong if there at all. I feel that since she is on the mend and her attitude is great , since she is getting herself out in the sun and grass , its a good time to try going the herbal way of treating the wounds. Its just a option that is out there . The meds have done the job for sure , and its totally well worth staying with them as well  Im curious to see how the herbal treatments would help the wound do what its got to do and heal up


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's actually been done with meds for a little while. It's all her and keeping it clean. I don't mind trying herbs, if I can get my hands on some. I just don't want to introduce anything that can cause infection. It's literally her muscles and inside her body exposed now. It worries me to put stuff in there. But I'm willing to try as long as it doesn't seem to be doing harm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh for sure ! I was just thinking about massage oils for her muscles , not the open ones  I too would be fearful of introducing bacteria into the use wounds , they are soooo deep ! Definitely gotta be so careful with them  My thinking is if the muscles themselves are invigorated or should i say stimulated , the surrounding wounded tissue and ligaments will heal quicker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Vet did good and you are doing a good job too, keep up the good work.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Vet did good and you are doing a good job too, keep up the good work.


You got that right ! Simply amazing job by all , especially Korra


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Her wound is still gross, but I did manage to order some essential oils off amazon. They came in today. I did some reading online and decided on rosemary, helichrysum, lavender, and rosehip. I rubbed it on her good front leg and a little around her wound (not in it). Most of the wound is wrapped up, so when I change the bandage in a few days, I'll put some more around the wound. It smells pretty good too, unlike the almond and tea tree oils. Bleh.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Korra doing otherwise ? Learning ways to get herself around ?
The sunshine will do wonders for her too  Hows the new babies doing?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's good. She manages to get in and out of the goat shed. She mostly likes to sit in the sun in the doorway. She'll hobble away when we're messing with her too much. She's still feisty with Goober, but I think she likes his company too. She's eating, drinking, and doing her goat business. 

Goober is sweet as always. The pigs are growing good and warming up to us. The chicks are growing like weeds.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MylieD said:


> She's good. She manages to get in and out of the goat shed. She mostly likes to sit in the sun in the doorway. She'll hobble away when we're messing with her too much. She's still feisty with Goober, but I think she likes his company too. She's eating, drinking, and doing her goat business.
> 
> Goober is sweet as always. The pigs are growing good and warming up to us. The chicks are growing like weeds.


So happy to hear  I should have asked this first though , how are you doing Katherine ? You've been through it , geez ! Your one VERY strong woman , just so you know


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad she is on the mend!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm doing good too. Still sad about how things went down, but having the new animals have helped. I am super paranoid about something happening again, so very aware about closing things up tight. So far, so good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing OK.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra up on three legs. I was giving her some corn for incentive. She hobbles around like that on three legs. We keep trying to get her to straighten in all the way, but it's progress anyway.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good job


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great job!! 

dont be too generous with the corn...its hard to digest and with her being less then active it will be much harder, dont want her to get acidosis...a tiny amount to encourage her is fine : ) Its great to see her up!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know you must be going over it all in your mind , i would be too.
But know the animals that passed are all at peace and the ones here need you to thrive. I think bringing the new animals home helped you heal Katherine. IMO , only animals have that ability to help heal the pain of losing another. And Korra's will to live and pull through kept you focused. I think Korra feels so much better , you can see it on her face , she isn't miserable , or lonely , she looks to have a spark in her eyes  More power to you Korra , your going to recover fully little girl , you have a ton of prayer behind you sister ;-)


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry that you have to go thru this. I had a dog experience years ago in Colorado with a neighbor dog. Killed 3 goats and my hens. My husband sat up on watch and we shot the dog when it returned. The only cure for a dog that will kill is a bullet in my mind. We have had a couple of incidents with dogs digging under the fence over the years but took care of that. Not so popular with neighbors but they all know that if a dog comes into our field it is a target. Tends to make them keep their dogs homes. I never want that experience again. Our own dog loves the goats so much but I still always keep an eye on her - goats are prey -dogs are predators.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Just remembered that my vet gave my remaining 2 does a shot of some type of steroid to help her feel better. Plus antibiotics and pain meds. One was so chewed up he felt we should put her down but she did recover. Couldn't get up for days - we made her tea from honey, parsley and alfalfa and my girls who were little at the time took it to her every 1/2 hour. I think the tea and all the care pulled her thru. We also kept offering tid bits to get something in her. I had such a caring vet -he stopped by daily to check on her and treat her. We used straw bales to prop her up and kept her covered with a blanket.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra is doing really good. I forgot to take a picture, but her wound is healing nicely. The skin is growing faster than I thought it would. Poor girl literally runs on her three legs when she sees me with bandages. She hates me changing them. She is getting around pretty great on her own now. Every day she's a little better.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

yay, that is wonderful news, thank you for sharing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great to hear Katherine ! Poor thing , yeah , she's been through heck for sure , but its something that will no doubt make her stronger 
Try bringing her really yummy treats when your going to care for her wounds and such. Maybe she will come around and see that its not so bad after all  Either way , i think she deserves the treats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Katherine  How's Miss Korra doing ?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Slowly getting better. There hasn't been much new to report. I'm changing bandages tomorrow, so we'll see how it looks.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's Korra's wound. It really is healing and getting smaller. The second picture is her running away when we were done. I gave her treats when I caught up to her. She always takes off when we let her go. But all in all, pretty good.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

So glad to see she is doing better. You must be very relieved. You did such an excellent job of caring for her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! She's looking pretty good;-)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She's getting around! That's awesome! Good job, I know it must be a lot of work for you but look at her now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It does look a whole lot better , its definitely getting smaller and healing nicely. Is Korra strong on the rest of her legs ? Just curious.
Your doing a fantastic job , its a tremendous amount of work , and with life going on , its got to be draining on you . But just look at her getting around , bless her heart and yours  Are you happy with her recovery ? I know your happy she is recovering of course , but are you seeing her quality of life improving or not ……I can't help but think i felt a bit of hesitance in your last post , i don't know why...


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's slow going and I'd like to see her stronger, but I know it's more of a lack of patience on my part. I wish we had realized the extent of the damage and amputated that leg. It seems like it's been more of a hindrence and it's useless now anyway. Korra's fine though. Acts like any other goat. Tries to get in the garage with the food bins when I'm feeding, gets feisty with Goober, goes all over the yard.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

We had a bit of a setback today. While changing her bandages, he leg started pouring out blood. It look a while and some cornstarch to stop the bleeding. We brought her back to the vet for them to look at. Her side is healed up, but her leg isn't doing so well. Her leg is useless, swollen, and an infection risk, plus bleeds easily because of lack of skin. They strongly recommend amputation. I think it'd be easier for everyone, it's just pricey. So have to think about it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe poor girl... Yep that would be a tough decision....


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Boy that's too bad. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a shame. Tough decision indeed. Good luck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She has come so far!! Im sure you will decide the best thing forher ..: )


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like we're going to do it. My husband wants to and says we'll have to money. Hopefully this will help her finish healing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to Korra ! Will be sending up prayers for her !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, good luck...;-) Poor Korra..;(


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's a quick picture. There's only a small cut on her side now, so only the elbow needs wrapping.


----------



## Candy-Domino (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow you've done an amazing job healing her bless you


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought you would enjoy these pics of Korra standing straight. No more hunchback.  She should be getting her operation next wednesday.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good job she looks much better


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww  good girl Korra  What a sweet baby 
Keep us posted , I will be praying for her ;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's looking great!! Will be praying for the upcoming surgery and that she heals from that well;-)


----------



## Candy-Domino (Dec 23, 2014)

Fantastic, shes looking well. Good luck next week


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Now that the time is almost here, I'm feeling pretty terrified about the operation. She's a tough girl and survived a lot. I'd be so upset if anastesia is what gets her. It doesn't help that I had nightmares about what happened last night and still miss my animals that died. 

Sorry, not many people understand getting so wound up about a goat. I knew you all would.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I sure hope it all goes well for you. I understand the attachment.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Completely understand.. Praying all will go well... She's a fighter, praying she will fight her way back to health with this upcoming surgery..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You have a army of people here praying for Korra Katherine !
We ALL understand and feel and worry along with you , your definitely not alone with that .Please keep us posted when you can , we are all here for you and Korra (( hugs)).


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh man, I so understand your worry! SO many jingles that the surgery goes well!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just finished reading through this, so sorry this happened. I hope her surgery is successful!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks folks. I bring her in at 8:30am tomorrow. Hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got a call from the vet and she talked to a college a couple hours away. The specialize in livestock and will give a big discount. She thinks it'll be a better option for Korra since they have more experience and better equipment for goats. So the surgery is delayed a little bit. I'll find out more tomorrow. Surgery was supposed to be thursday, btw. Got dates confused.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds good. Especially the discount part. Hope it all goes through for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

To have more experienced people caring for Korra and overlooking the surgery is a Godsend ! And every dollar counts for sure , so thats good news ! Keep us posted  You've got a lot on your mind , totally understandable , lol..


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

blessings to you and Korra - may everything go well


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok, I'm bringing her to Auburn University on Saturday morning. They need her to not eat anything for two days and not drink for 12 hrs, so since that'd be hard for me to do here, they're going to do it over the weekend. Then do surgery on Monday and keep her for the week for aftercare. It sounds like they know what they're doing, so I feel a little better about the surgery.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! That's good Yep sounds like they know what they are doing. Praying for a quick recovery for her....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She made it through surgery and she's recovering well they tell me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

MylieD said:


> She made it through surgery and she's recovering well they tell me.


Oh thats great Katherine !!!!! When can you see her ? Oh my goodness , poor thing , but its for her own good. She has a army here praying for her and sending healing thoughts her way  How are you doing ? Must be so hectic and nerve racking for you :hug:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's a 2 hr drive, so I won't see her until she's able to come home in hopefully a few days. I was nervous, but since she's doing good, I'm doing good.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , i know the feeling ! As long as you get the good updates , things are all good. Keep us posted !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow... Good that she's made it through the surgery, sad you can't see her for a few days... That would be tough..!! Praying for a smooth recovery...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Miss Korra doing ?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's coming home tomorrow. They wanted her incision to heal up a bit more. They said she's acting like she never had surgery. Walking, eating, drinking and all that. I'm making her a ramp so she can climb up on the goat platforms again. It used to be her favorite activity.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So great to hear this Katherine !!!! Thats wonderful news


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

wow! thats great, glad everything went well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow just now getting to this and what a journey you have been on. I took the time to look at the pictures and learn. thanks for documenting it here. So glad Kora is coming home! Its amazing what they can do with 3 legs. She will be a normal goat in no time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! Great news...


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So glad your little girl is doing okay. She sure has a cheering squad.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That is awesome that she is doing so well! Good job being such a terrific goat mommy


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

such wonderful news - give her a kiss on her nose from me


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow! Such a journey! Katherine, you, your husband and Korra have been thru so much -- I'm so proud of ya'll for how you've managed this entire ordeal! You in particular - you've run point -- awesome job! Kudos to an obviously wonderful and supportive spouse! 

TGS-rs -- ya'll have been phenominal to the person! Way to go! 

So glad Korra is recovering well from surgery and coming home soon!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here she is. Better than ever if you ask me. She's already showing the other goats that she's still the boss.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! She looks great considering the heck she's been through !
Good girl Korra :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
You go Korra , you certainly didn't miss a beat , did you sweetie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome! So glad she survived all this and that you went for the surgery, Im sure she appreciates it too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

From what i see , they were able to save the shoulder joint , or at least some of it ? Could be wrong about that , but its a good thing cause it will give her better balance and strength IMO…this is only a guess though.
Do you know where they made their cut , as in what part was viable to leave ?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not sure. Her shoulder is in there though. We can see bone moving around under the skin.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice job and well, well done  Congrats!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, good;-) So glad she's okay!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

so happy for you and Kora


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have followed this post since you had that awful day! I'm so sorry you had to go through that and so relieved to see your remaining goat healthy and thriving. You are amazing people! She looks wonderful and still full of spunk...You are special person to invest so much time, love and devotion into your baby!! Everyone on here thanks you for all your efforts and thoughtfulness! I'm glad you had so much support on this site! Best wishes!!!:angelgoat:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you.  If Korra wasn't such a fighter, I don't think she'd be here. It's been rough, but I see the end finally. Her stitches come out the 10th and we can put this behind us. 

I so appreciate all the support, well wishes, and good thoughts!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra just has a few scabs on the incision. Here's a pic of her.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

WOW!! Amazing;-) She looks great


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is beautiful and she looks wonderful. Congratulations on all the hard work you have done and it sure did pay off. I am sure she will be forever grateful to you for all the love you have for her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww she is just adorable ! So glad to see her doing well and happy !
Thank you for what you have done for her 
Give Korra a big kiss for me , right on her cute little nose


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's our Miss Korra doing ?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Almost all healed up. She has turned into one bossy head goat. She gets around fine, runs, puts her front hoof up on the fence like the other goats.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh, I was messing with Naomi right next to her. Korra was going in for the head butt.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats..she looks great!!! you both have been down a hard road...so glad it ended beautifully


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!! She's looking great


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Sounds like she is doing great. Amazing - enjoy her, she is vey special.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you talked to your vet about how to help keep her other leg from breaking down? As the wife of a disabled man, I know all too well what the extra weight does to the joints of the good leg. Would he suggest that she be given a support bandage or something part of the time?

She is looking great, I'm so happy she made it. I'm just thinking a couple years down the road...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know what the next steps are besides good hoof care. I just wanted to take a breather from this worry and let her enjoy herself without people messing with her all the time.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra's doing good. Her fur's growing back.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still amazed at how she gets around without a front leg!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She runs, headbutts, tries to jump (not well), stands up on her back legs. She's a pretty impressive girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bless her heart , you rock Korra


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad to see she is doing so well!! Isn't it amazing what these critters can adapt to? Our Nemo came to us missing her right front leg, doesn't slow her down a bit. She's very acrobatic. :lol:

From personal trial and error, may I suggest a folded up towel on top of an upside down bucket placed under her sternum to rest on while you trim her hooves? Nemo seems to appreciate the chance to get the weight off her one foot, too.


----------



## justspry (Feb 5, 2014)

That is an awesome goat !


----------

